# What If the Tea Party Wins?



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2011)

OMG. not rotten meat. man the lefties-Democrats-Progressives-Commies are coming unglued at the seams..by the way folks, this is a George Soros funded organization. 

SNIP:

What If the Tea Party Wins? 

They Have a Plan for the Constitution, and It Isnt Pretty 

In the Tea Partys America, families must mortgage their home to pay for their mothers end-of-life care. Higher education is a luxury reserved almost exclusively to the very rich. Rotten meat ships to supermarkets nationwide without a national agency to inspect it. Fathers compete with their adolescent children for sub-minimum wage jobs. And our national leaders are utterly powerless to do a thing. 

read all of this joke here.

What If the Tea Party Wins?


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok tell us what a tea party government would do?


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 18, 2011)

And is it wrong?


----------



## chikenwing (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow big surprise! campaign propaganda,this election will be real interesting,and vulgar.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 18, 2011)

The TP would have a Congress with which to contend. Just like any other administration.


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 18, 2011)

What If the Tea Party Wins? 

In that case, in about 7.5 years we will start hearing how he/she is not really a conservative.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2011)

Tea Baggers have never read the Constitution


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2011)

They let Beck and Brietbart explain it to them


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 18, 2011)

If "ifs" and "buts" were candy and nuts, oh what a Christmas we all would have. 

The Tea Party is less popular than gonorrhea. I'll stick with Ann Rice over Ann Rand for fantasy, thanks.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 18, 2011)

> In the Tea Party&#8217;s America, families must mortgage their home to pay for their mother&#8217;s end-of-life care. Higher education is a luxury reserved almost exclusively to the very rich. Rotten meat ships to supermarkets nationwide without a national agency to inspect it. Fathers compete with their adolescent children for sub-minimum wage jobs. And our national leaders are utterly powerless to do a thing.



This pretty much sounds like stuff we've heard from Ron Paul. Where's the joke?


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2011)

A responsible government that is required to stay within the confines of the Constitution and the law.

The horror!  The horror!


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2011)

Show a time in history where the ideas of the right have every worked as they claim?


----------



## editec (Sep 18, 2011)

The Tea Party players won't win.

They don't even know what side they're really on.

What they want from Government, and what the people they support are planning on giving them for a government, are two  wildly different things.

I can say the same for the partisans on the Dem side of the equasion, too, only based on what I read here, few loyal dems don't ALREADY understand that they do not have a party that represents their interests.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2011)

That is because of teh MONEY  in our system.

take the money out of it and see who gets represented?


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 18, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Show a time in history where the ideas of the right have every worked as they claim?



The Nixon years witnessed the first large-scale integration of public schools in the South. Nixon sought a middle way between the segregationist Wallace and liberal Democrats, whose support of integration was alienating some Southern whites.  Hopeful of doing well in the South in 1972, he sought to dispose of desegregation as a political issue before then. Soon after his inauguration, he appointed Vice President Agnew to lead a task force, which worked with local leadersboth white and blackto determine how to integrate local schools. Agnew had little interest in the work, and most of it was done by Labor Secretary George Shultz. Federal aid was available, and a meeting with President Nixon was a possible reward for compliant committees. By September 1970, fewer than ten percent of black children were attending segregated schools. By 1971, however, tensions over desegregation surfaced in Northern cities, with angry protests over the busing of children to schools outside their neighborhood to achieve racial balance. Nixon opposed busing personally but did not subvert court orders requiring its use.

In addition to desegregating public schools, Nixon implemented the Philadelphia Plan in 1970the first significant federal affirmative action program. He also endorsed the Equal Rights Amendment after it passed both houses of Congress in 1972 and went to the states for ratification. Nixon had campaigned as an ERA supporter in 1968, though feminists criticized him for doing little to help the ERA or their cause after his election, though he appointed more women to administration positions than Lyndon Johnson had.


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 18, 2011)

Now TM, Show a time in history where the ideas of the LEFT have every worked as they claim?


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2011)

ending the great Depression


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 18, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> ending the great Depression



Weak..................

As that debate still rages.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Show a time in history where the ideas of the right have every worked as they claim?
> ...





Dude that has nothing do do with unfettered markets and Not helping the poor through government.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > ending the great Depression
> ...



Only in the minds of those who seek to rewrite history


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 18, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Like you?

It is quite easy to play that game.  Do you have anything else, or are you just racking up post numbers?


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2011)

Labor history of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2011)

The American people LOVED FDR.

You spit on the very people who worked us out of a great depression and worked us into being well armed enough to fight and win WWII.


Dont forget just how many Americans you have to call idiots to hold your partisan veiws of FDRs success.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2011)

Theodore Roosevelt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

remember his trustbusting?


----------



## Intense (Sep 18, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Ok tell us what a tea party government would do?



Government by the consent of the governed? OMG!!! Holy Shit!!!


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2011)

Your ideas Have no historical winning record.

WHY?????

because they are FAILED IDEAS


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2011)

Intense said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Ok tell us what a tea party government would do?
> ...



Then why do they BLOCK against the consent of the government right now?


----------



## Douger (Sep 18, 2011)

It'll remain exactly as it is but with guys in different suits.Letter D=letter R. You morons only think your vote counts.


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 18, 2011)

Do you post to read yourself? Do you know how to direct a post? Why does everything with your thought process involve assumptions?


----------



## Intense (Sep 18, 2011)

The failure in public and in private life thus to treat each man on his own merits, the recognition of this government as being either for the poor as such or for the rich as such, would prove fatal to our Republic, as such failure and such recognition have always proved fatal in the past to other republics. A healthy republican government must rest upon individuals, not upon classes or sections. As soon as it becomes government by a class or by a section, it departs from the old American ideal.
Many qualities are needed by a people which would preserve the power of self- government in fact as well as in name. Among these qualities are forethought, shrewdness, self-restraint, the courage which refuses to abandon one's own rights, and the disinterested and kindly good sense which enables one to do justice to the rights of others. Lack of strength and lack of courage and unfit men for self-government on the one hand; and on the other, brutal arrogance, envy- in short, any manifestation of the spirit of selfish disregard, whether of one's own duties or of the rights of others, are equally fatal.
In the history of mankind many republics have risen, have flourished for a less or greater time, and then have fallen because their citizens lost the power of governing themselves and thereby of governing their state; and in no way has this loss of power been so often and so clearly shown as in the tendency to turn the government into a government primarily for the benefit of one class instead of a government for the benefit of the people as a whole. Again and again in the republics of ancient Greece, in those of medieval Italy and medieval Flanders, this tendency was shown, and wherever the tendency became a habit it invariably and inevitably proved fatal to the state. In the final result, it mattered not one whit whether the movement was in favor of one class or of another.
The outcome was equally fatal, whether the country fell into the hands of a wealthy oligarchy which exploited the poor or whether it fell under the domination of a turbulent mob which plundered the rich. In both cases there resulted violent alternations between tyranny and disorder, and a final complete loss of liberty to all citizens--destruction in the end overtaking the class which had for the moment been victorious as well as that which had momentarily been defeated. The death-knell of the Republic had rung as soon as the active power became lodged in the hands of those who sought, not to do justice to all citizens, rich and poor alike, but to stand for one special class and for its interests as opposed to the interests of others.
The reason why our future is assured lies in the fact that our people are genuinely skilled in and fitted for self-government and therefore will spurn the leadership of those who seek to excite this ferocious and foolish class antagonism. The average American knows not only that he himself intends to do what is right, but that his average fellow countryman has the same intention and the same power to make his intention effective. He knows, whether he be business man, professional man, farmer, mechanic, employer, or wage-worker, that the welfare of each of these men is bound up with the welfare of all the others; that each is neighbor to the other, is actuated by the same hopes and fears, has fundamentally the same ideals, and that all alike have much the same virtues and the same faults. Our average fellow citizen is a sane and healthy man who believes in decency and has a wholesome mind. He therefore feels an equal scorn alike for the man of wealth guilty of the mean and base spirit of arrogance toward those who are less well off, and for the man of small means who in his turn either feels, or seeks to excite in others the feeling of mean and base envy for those who are better off. The two feelings, envy and arrogance, are but opposite sides of the same shield, but different developments of the same spirit....
The line of cleavage between good citizenship and bad citizenship separates the rich man who does well from the rich man who does ill, the poor man of good conduct from the poor man of bad conduct. This line of cleavage lies at right angles to any such arbitrary line of division as that separating one class from another, one locality from another, or men with a certain degree of property from those of a less degree of property.

http://www.theodore-roosevelt.com/images/research/speeches/trsquaredealspeech.pdf


----------



## Intense (Sep 18, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I don't see that at all TM. 

I do see that you have your own unique style of spin. The day that Truth does matter yo you, you should start by seeking perspective before coming to unsubstantiated conclusions. Those conclusions serve neither side, when they are manufactured from false premise.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 18, 2011)

Today many of Richard Nixon's accomplishments would lead to him being characterized as a RINO. 

Today's Republicans are reactionaries, they hope to return to the policies and values of the Gilded Age, a time of labor unrest, great disparity between the wealthy and the working man (and Woman), where regulations were nonexistent, children labored six days a week in unheated factories and workers injured on the job were fired and forgotten.

The Tea Party and the Republican Party are no longer separate entities; the TP has moved the former GOP far to the right and even former moderates have been cowed by their rhetoric.  Forgotten by many and rewritten by their leadership the history of our nation no longer guides these extremists who have adopted an ideology devoid of compassion, framed by ignorance and fueled by hate and fear and greed.

Asked to explain a comprehensive solution to the myriad problems facing our nation these callous conservatives respond with talking points - believed by them to be immutable truths - and by blaming every Democratic President & Congress of the 20th Century.  They are unable to offer a credible, critical analysis of where the policies of their supposed leaders will take our country - and for the most part jump from one false prophet to another more often then they change their socks.

It the problems weren't so serious this entire circus would be hilarious.


----------



## Intense (Sep 18, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> Today many of Richard Nixon's accomplishments would lead to him being characterized as a RINO.
> 
> Today's Republicans are reactionaries, they hope to return to the policies and values of the Gilded Age, a time of labor unrest, great disparity between the wealthy and the working man (and Woman), where regulations were nonexistent, children labored six days a week in unheated factories and workers injured on the job were fired and forgotten.
> 
> ...



Yeah I guess Totalitarianism is just so much easier on the brain than Self Government. No indecision, no hard choices. Just you remember you are always free to agree with Centralized Government and that one size truly fits all. If there is a problem with that, know that the problem's on your end, not Government's, and that you aren't trying hard enough, Comrade.


----------



## Kevinthedog (Sep 18, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Ok tell us what a tea party government would do?



considering tea partiers are just neo cons/dittoheads/conservatives/republicans in disguise etc., the same thing they always do. support corporate america over everyday citizens! defend corporate america's buyout of our government at every turn.


----------



## Intense (Sep 18, 2011)

Kevinthedog said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Ok tell us what a tea party government would do?
> ...





How's State Capitalism treating ya friend?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 18, 2011)

Intense said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Today many of Richard Nixon's accomplishments would lead to him being characterized as a RINO.
> ...



Your inane (or insane) comment is noted for what it is, an idiotgram.  Maybe that's too harsh, maybe you're extremely ignorant or so patisan dishonesty is your only play.  In any case your response isn't a counterpoint to anything I posted above.


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 18, 2011)

Kevinthedog said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Ok tell us what a tea party government would do?
> ...



So you got nothing................


----------



## Kevinthedog (Sep 18, 2011)

Intense said:


> Kevinthedog said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I love my oil dividend....!


----------



## Kevinthedog (Sep 18, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> Kevinthedog said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I got a nice wife and a loyal dog. you?


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 18, 2011)

It's not IF; it's WHEN. This administration has amply demonstrated the utter intellectual and moral bankruptcy  of the tired, failed Marxist dogma that has come to characterize "modern liberalism"  (or as they like to style it, "progressivism"). Now, we are going to restore our republic; restore the constitution and the rule of law (not cults of personality) to their rightful place. We are going to put government on a diet, and remind it that government works for the people here, not the people for the government. We are going to dismantle the bureaucracy, reducing it to essential functions, and taking power away from the unaccountable, and put that power back in the hands of the people and their elected representatives. We are going to stop the abuse of the judicial process to obtain by judicial fiat, what cannot be obtained through legislation, and the will of the American people. We are going to have a government that, just like the rest of us, lives within its means, and intrudes as little as possible into the private lives and the pocketbooks of the citizenry it is supposed to serve. In short. we are going to restore the sort of government that reflects the ordinary common sense of the majority of the American people, not the pseudo-intellectual posturing of an impudent corps of effete snobs who characterize themselves as intellectuals. Get ready, because there is a new wind blowing, and it it will sweep away the stench of liberal pomposity and arrogance, and replace it with the sweet smell of integrity and common sense!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 18, 2011)

Kevinthedog said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > Kevinthedog said:
> ...



I don't know, but I suspect full auto grooms his guns and tucks them into his bed at night.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 18, 2011)

The Gadfly said:


> It's not IF; it's WHEN. This administration has amply demonstrated the utter intellectual and moral bankruptcy  of the tired, failed Marxist dogma that has come to characterize "modern liberalism"  (or as they like to style it, "progressivism"). Now, we are going to restore our republic; restore the constitution and the rule of law (not cults of personality) to their rightful place. We are going to put government on a diet, and remind it that government works for the people here, not the people for the government. We are going to dismantle the bureaucracy, reducing it to essential functions, and taking power away from the unaccountable, and put that power back in the hands of the people and their elected representatives. We are going to stop the abuse of the judicial process to obtain by judicial fiat, what cannot be obtained through legislation, and the will of the American people. We are going to have a government that, just like the rest of us, lives within its means, and intrudes as little as possible into the private lives and the pocketbooks of the citizenry it is supposed to serve. In short. we are going to restore the sort of government that reflects the ordinary common sense of the majority of the American people, not the pseudo-intellectual posturing of an impudent corps of effete snobs who characterize themselves as intellectuals. Get ready, because there is a new wind blowing, and it it will sweep away the stench of liberal pomposity and arrogance, and replace it with the sweet smell of integrity and common sense!



"marxist dogma"?  Prove you're not an ignorant fool.  Explain Marxist Dogma (MD) and which policies the Obama Administration modeled on MD.
Also, if you would, explain the "cult of personality" comment and how commuting the sentence of Scotter Libby reflects the rule of law.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Sep 18, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Show a time in history where the ideas of the right have every worked as they claim?
> ...



Just to help you out, I thought I'd add the link that you did a copy and paste of.
Richard Nixon - eNotes.com Reference.
When using copyrighted material you must give credit from the source you used. That's the rules.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Sep 18, 2011)

Considering that the Tea Party is a useful tool of Corporate America, we will see unfettered capitalism, the further demise of the Middle Class, pollution ala Texas and plutocracy at it's apex.


----------



## Disenchanted61 (Sep 18, 2011)

I fit weren't for the financial contributions from the Koch's, the Tea Party movement wouldn't be so much as a blip in the media circus.


----------



## Disenchanted61 (Sep 18, 2011)

The Gadfly said:


> It's not IF; it's WHEN. This administration has amply demonstrated the utter intellectual and moral bankruptcy  of the tired, failed Marxist dogma that has come to characterize "modern liberalism"  (or as they like to style it, "progressivism"). Now, we are going to restore our republic; restore the constitution and the rule of law (not cults of personality) to their rightful place. We are going to put government on a diet, and remind it that government works for the people here, not the people for the government. We are going to dismantle the bureaucracy, reducing it to essential functions, and taking power away from the unaccountable, and put that power back in the hands of the people and their elected representatives. We are going to stop the abuse of the judicial process to obtain by judicial fiat, what cannot be obtained through legislation, and the will of the American people. We are going to have a government that, just like the rest of us, lives within its means, and intrudes as little as possible into the private lives and the pocketbooks of the citizenry it is supposed to serve. In short. we are going to restore the sort of government that reflects the ordinary common sense of the majority of the American people, not the pseudo-intellectual posturing of an impudent corps of effete snobs who characterize themselves as intellectuals. Get ready, because there is a new wind blowing, and it it will sweep away the stench of liberal pomposity and arrogance, and replace it with the sweet smell of integrity and common sense!



You may want to reconsider where this thought should be directed, because obviously you are placing blame in the wrong lap.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > It's not IF; it's WHEN. This administration has amply demonstrated the utter intellectual and moral bankruptcy  of the tired, failed Marxist dogma that has come to characterize "modern liberalism"  (or as they like to style it, "progressivism"). Now, we are going to restore our republic; restore the constitution and the rule of law (not cults of personality) to their rightful place. We are going to put government on a diet, and remind it that government works for the people here, not the people for the government. We are going to dismantle the bureaucracy, reducing it to essential functions, and taking power away from the unaccountable, and put that power back in the hands of the people and their elected representatives. We are going to stop the abuse of the judicial process to obtain by judicial fiat, what cannot be obtained through legislation, and the will of the American people. We are going to have a government that, just like the rest of us, lives within its means, and intrudes as little as possible into the private lives and the pocketbooks of the citizenry it is supposed to serve. In short. we are going to restore the sort of government that reflects the ordinary common sense of the majority of the American people, not the pseudo-intellectual posturing of an impudent corps of effete snobs who characterize themselves as intellectuals. Get ready, because there is a new wind blowing, and it it will sweep away the stench of liberal pomposity and arrogance, and replace it with the sweet smell of integrity and common sense!
> ...



Simple. The redistributionist tax schemes of liberal dems are straight out of "Das Kapital": "From each according to hi ability, to each, according to his needs", remember? Don't you support that? Be careful, because I can find a number of your posts here indicating that you do. Shall I also mention your Dear Leader's friends, mentors and role models, to include one William Ayers (domestic terrorist and unrepentant communist revolutionary), Saul "The Red" Alinsky (avowed communist) , Rev. Jeremiah "God Damn America!" Wright(another communist)? As for a "cult of personality", I give you the thousands of little brainwashed schoolchildren mindlessly singing hymns of praise to Obama, not to mention the youth clad in combat gear chanting Obama cadences-just like the Hitler Jugend, the Young Pioneers, or Mao's Red Guards! I won't even get into the proposal for a civilian defense corps (politicized, naturally, sworn loyal to a man, instead of the constitution). Got the brown shirts and jackboots ready? Stalinist to the core, just like their "New Left" progenitors-no surprise, since the older ones ARE the old members of the New Left of the sixties (dedicated communists, all of them).

And oh, by the way, please explain how Eric Holder's refusal to go after the NBPP for voter intimidation in Philadelphia accords wit the rule of law and the constitution (as opposed to racial bigotry) . (If Eric Holder is not a racist, there's not a single racist in America!)

Don't worry, we're not statist totalitarians like those you favor, and I promise, we are not going be be throwing anyone in the Gulags when we take over.


----------



## The Gadfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Disenchanted61 said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > It's not IF; it's WHEN. This administration has amply demonstrated the utter intellectual and moral bankruptcy  of the tired, failed Marxist dogma that has come to characterize "modern liberalism"  (or as they like to style it, "progressivism"). Now, we are going to restore our republic; restore the constitution and the rule of law (not cults of personality) to their rightful place. We are going to put government on a diet, and remind it that government works for the people here, not the people for the government. We are going to dismantle the bureaucracy, reducing it to essential functions, and taking power away from the unaccountable, and put that power back in the hands of the people and their elected representatives. We are going to stop the abuse of the judicial process to obtain by judicial fiat, what cannot be obtained through legislation, and the will of the American people. We are going to have a government that, just like the rest of us, lives within its means, and intrudes as little as possible into the private lives and the pocketbooks of the citizenry it is supposed to serve. In short. we are going to restore the sort of government that reflects the ordinary common sense of the majority of the American people, not the pseudo-intellectual posturing of an impudent corps of effete snobs who characterize themselves as intellectuals. Get ready, because there is a new wind blowing, and it it will sweep away the stench of liberal pomposity and arrogance, and replace it with the sweet smell of integrity and common sense!
> ...


Really? Am I mistaken, or was it you the other day telling us how little you have achieved in life? I ask, because that would explain a lot.....


----------



## Zander (Sep 18, 2011)

The Tea Party people will drown at least one cute, cuddly puppy each day. If you have a puppy, or love puppies, or love someone who loves or has a puppy, you need to vote for the Democrats.  Do it for the puppies....


This puppy is going to die if you elect the Tea Party!


----------



## Trajan (Sep 18, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> OMG. not rotten meat. man the lefties-Democrats-Progressives-Commies are coming unglued at the seams..by the way folks, this is a George Soros funded organization.
> 
> SNIP:
> 
> ...



the tea party already has won,  the paroxysm of idiocy as seen here, tells you so.

they have made enough noise, co-joined  Indies by forcing a real look at costs/funding/entitlement wagon rolling downhill plus other con/rep initiatives ala Vouchers/Charter schools etc.......ipso they have threatened the progressive  agenda like never before by rallying voters who won't elect them ( and have been awakened of the threat the public union sector financial aspects imposed upon states)  there-by robbing it of the ability to serve, bribe and cajole its special interests whom it serves almost exclusively.


----------



## Intense (Sep 18, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





> Today's Republicans are reactionaries, they hope to return to the policies and values of the Gilded Age, a time of labor unrest, great disparity between the wealthy and the working man (and Woman), where regulations were nonexistent, children labored six days a week in unheated factories and workers injured on the job were fired and forgotten.


 Supporting Link?


> The Tea Party and the Republican Party are no longer separate entities; the TP has moved the former GOP far to the right and even former moderates have been cowed by their rhetoric.  Forgotten by many and rewritten by their leadership the history of our nation no longer guides these extremists who have adopted an ideology devoid of compassion, framed by ignorance and fueled by hate and fear and greed.


 Supporting Link?


> Asked to explain a comprehensive solution to the myriad problems facing our nation these callous conservatives respond with talking points - believed by them to be immutable truths - and by blaming every Democratic President & Congress of the 20th Century.  They are unable to offer a credible, critical analysis of where the policies of their supposed leaders will take our country - and for the most part jump from one false prophet to another more often then they change their socks.


 Supporting Link.



> It the problems weren't so serious this entire circus would be hilarious.


If your claims weren't so pathetic, and baseless, maybe they could be taken more seriously. 

Tell me did you ever lie as a witness under oath, Officer? Never mind, wouldn't want to expose anything here. 



> Your inane (or insane) comment is noted for what it is, an idiotgram.  Maybe that's too harsh, maybe you're extremely ignorant or so patisan dishonesty is your only play.  In any case your response isn't a counterpoint to anything I posted above.



Your intellect and wit is just too much for me.

You are an authority on History, now? A Pelosi Supporter, You said it so it must be true. Who better to define the Republican Party, the Tea Party, Conservatism, than a washed up sellout. Yeah. I take every word you say seriously because you have so shown how reasonable and fair minded you are. I wouldn't trust you for directions, Jackass. 

For the Record, My position is Anti Centralized Government Tyranny. I support Federalism. I am against the Nationalism of Industry. I am against One Size fits All solutions. I support Separation of Powers. Unlike you, I am against abuse of authority, badge or no badge. 

Had you put the Establishment of Justice before the interest of your Click, maybe California wouldn't be so fucked up, Moron.


----------



## Intense (Sep 18, 2011)

Zander said:


> The Tea Party people will drown at least one cute, cuddly puppy each day. If you have a puppy, or love puppies, or love someone who loves or has a puppy, you need to vote for the Democrats.  Do it for the puppies....
> 
> 
> This puppy is going to die if you elect the Tea Party!



There will be Rioting in the streets if you expose the man behind the curtain, for the Charlot-en he is!!! The Peoples!!! The Peoples!!! They must never know!!!


----------



## MikeK (Sep 18, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> What If the Tea Party Wins?


Oy!


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 18, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Just continue what you do best - being a dumb fuck.


----------



## Cuyo (Sep 18, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> What If the Tea Party Wins?
> 
> In that case, in about 7.5 years we will start hearing how he/she is not really a conservative.





Ladies and gentlemen, we have a ringer.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 18, 2011)

Stephie..... GO OUTDOORS ONCE IN A WHILE!!! You're too political.


----------



## Lectro (Sep 18, 2011)

The tea party is a concept that was created out of frustration for a spineless do-nothing Republican party that does not act nor do what they were sent to Washington D.C. to do. Many Independents and left-over undecideds have gravitated toward this movement but the underlying loyalty will reside with the Republican Party. If we need any minor appearance of ineptitude by both parties, we need only look to our southern border to see the complete hopelessness of anything bi-partisan ever being achieved!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 18, 2011)

> A responsible government that is required to stay within the confines of the Constitution and the law.



The problem is neither you nor anyone on the right has ever explained what to stay within the confines of the Constitution and the law means. You cite no case law in support of what you believe this means. Or when asked to cite case law in support you reject the doctrine of judicial review and interpretation and the rule of law altogether, complaining the Supreme Court has gotten it wrong since before 1803. 

You contrive this fantasy of what you want the Constitution to be, with no basis in the facts of law. 

Otherwise the government is currently staying within the confines of the Constitution and the law, as interpreted by the Supreme Court. 



> Yeah I guess Totalitarianism is just so much easier on the brain than Self Government. No indecision, no hard choices. Just you remember you are always free to agree with Centralized Government and that one size truly fits all. If there is a problem with that, know that the problem's on your end, not Government's, and that you aren't trying hard enough, Comrade.



As noted, a ridiculous and inane response to a serious and accurate critique of the right. Telling.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 18, 2011)

The Gadfly said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...


Your projection is flawed from the start because _Das Kapital,_ in the entirety of its political philosophy -- not merely the implication of the familiar _ability vs needs_ excerpt, encourages full-scale communist control.  But Obama has not proposed any critical changes to our existing economic system, which is fundamental capitalism expediently modified by minimal socialist regulations which in no way resemble the communist model.

But I fully agree with your criticism of Eric Holder whose agenda does not conform with the needs of mainstream America.  He is a useless wooden indian and he represents one of Obama's most prominent failures.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Sep 18, 2011)

MikeK said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I concur with your first paragraph. The socialism/communism talk is the end result of "fear" GOP talking points, laid out to anyone who was willing to be spooked.

I'd also add Tim Geithner to Obama's failures.  I know it was a very tough situation to be handed to him, but he was never up to the job.  Wall Street has basically recovered, Main Street hasn't taken one step forward.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 18, 2011)

If the Tea Party wins?

Comrade Obama will simply declare the election null and void, using UN troops to enforce that edict.

See, no problem at all!


----------



## yidnar (Sep 18, 2011)

Seawytch said:


> If "ifs" and "buts" were candy and nuts, oh what a Christmas we all would have.
> 
> The Tea Party is less popular than gonorrhea. I'll stick with Ann Rice over Ann Rand for fantasy, thanks.


 in some ethnic groups gonorrhea is pretty damn popular !!


----------



## DIY (Sep 18, 2011)

If the Tea Party wins, America will start leaning back left. Why? Because we like to complain about the government. We don't really care who's in power - whoever it is, they are doing it all wrong. Thus balance is achieved.

If the Tea Party wins, I'll start voting Liberal and arguing about politics more. Till then, I'll continue voting Libertarian and trying to figure out how to take care of the poor person(s) in the country.


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 18, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Show a time in history where the ideas of the right have every worked as they claim?
> ...



Now look what you went and did Warrior.... TM will just go 

She wasnt really asking for an answer.


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 18, 2011)

DIY said:


> Till then, I'll continue voting Libertarian and trying to figure out how to take care of the poor person(s) in the country.



How about you just try to teach them to be self reliant?


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 18, 2011)

Intense said:


> The failure in public and in private life thus to treat each man on his own merits, the recognition of this government as being either for the poor as such or for the rich as such, would prove fatal to our Republic, as such failure and such recognition have always proved fatal in the past to other republics. A healthy republican government must rest upon individuals, not upon classes or sections. As soon as it becomes government by a class or by a section, it departs from the old American ideal.
> Many qualities are needed by a people which would preserve the power of self- government in fact as well as in name. Among these qualities are forethought, shrewdness, self-restraint, the courage which refuses to abandon one's own rights, and the disinterested and kindly good sense which enables one to do justice to the rights of others. Lack of strength and lack of courage and unfit men for self-government on the one hand; and on the other, brutal arrogance, envy- in short, any manifestation of the spirit of selfish disregard, whether of one's own duties or of the rights of others, are equally fatal.
> In the history of mankind many republics have risen, have flourished for a less or greater time, and then have fallen because their citizens lost the power of governing themselves and thereby of governing their state; and in no way has this loss of power been so often and so clearly shown as in the tendency to turn the government into a government primarily for the benefit of one class instead of a government for the benefit of the people as a whole. Again and again in the republics of ancient Greece, in those of medieval Italy and medieval Flanders, this tendency was shown, and wherever the tendency became a habit it invariably and inevitably proved fatal to the state. In the final result, it mattered not one whit whether the movement was in favor of one class or of another.
> The outcome was equally fatal, whether the country fell into the hands of a wealthy oligarchy which exploited the poor or whether it fell under the domination of a turbulent mob which plundered the rich. In both cases there resulted violent alternations between tyranny and disorder, and a final complete loss of liberty to all citizens--destruction in the end overtaking the class which had for the moment been victorious as well as that which had momentarily been defeated. The death-knell of the Republic had rung as soon as the active power became lodged in the hands of those who sought, not to do justice to all citizens, rich and poor alike, but to stand for one special class and for its interests as opposed to the interests of others.
> ...



Footnote: Speech given while Jim Crow and government enforced segregation was law of the land.

Irony is lost on the ironic.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 18, 2011)

Intense said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



None are so blind as those who are willfully ignorant.  I have no "link" other than my powers of observation, if you disagree with my opinion, make a credible argument.  Your response is nothing more than an ad hominem deflection.


----------



## daveman (Sep 19, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> ending the great Depression



You misspelled "extending".


----------



## daveman (Sep 19, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Your definition of "credible argument" being, of course, "one that agrees with me 100%".

If you want your ass kissed, I submit you're in the wrong place.  Stamping your feet and pouting isn't going to make it happen.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 19, 2011)

Kevinthedog said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Ok tell us what a tea party government would do?
> ...



Exactly


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 19, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > ending the great Depression
> ...




There is  no debate among the rational.  Hoover's policies exacerbated it, FDR's policies mitigated it, the World War ended a world-wide depression.  There is no debate among the rational.


----------



## BDBoop (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks to Fark, I truly needed this laugh from NewportBarGuy;



> I don't mind retards, they live among us and we have to deal with them every day. The Tea Party wouldn't scare me if they were just a pack of tards, but they are a pack of tards with a bankroll. It's like giving $10,000,000 to the special ed class and leaving them alone for 2 months. Feces and fingerpaint EVERYWHERE!


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 19, 2011)

The Tea Party/republicans  won control of the house and they are still passing overspending bills.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 20, 2011)

Rooseveldt's World War indeed ended the depression.

As will Obama's world war. 

Just be patient.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 20, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> Thanks to Fark, I truly needed this laugh from NewportBarGuy;
> 
> 
> 
> > I don't mind retards, they live among us and we have to deal with them every day. The Tea Party wouldn't scare me if they were just a pack of tards, but they are a pack of tards with a bankroll. It's like giving $10,000,000 to the special ed class and leaving them alone for 2 months. Feces and fingerpaint EVERYWHERE!



well that's pretty much about on the level of crap you post here anyway.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 20, 2011)

T-Party wins "what" Stephie?


----------



## DIY (Sep 20, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> How about you just try to teach [the poor] to be self reliant?



someone else's ability to motivate himself is out of my control. 

kinda like who wins the next election.

the poor aren't lacking knowledge, they're lacking wealth. it may or may not be causally connected to education. that's not my call.


----------



## waltky (Sep 20, 2011)

Granny says, "Well den...

... guess we'll all be havin' tea...

... at 4 in the afternoon...

... like dem British folks do."


----------

